# Switch / Router / DSL / Speed



## laempisch (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe DSL und möchte meine Rechner alle ins Internet bringen. So also Router. Klar. der steht im Keller. 2 von 4 Anschlüssen belegt. Ein Kabel geht zu mir in 2. Stockwerk (Cat7 600Mhz) Funzt auch super. Nur wenn ich in mein Stockwerk jetzt noch ein Switch hänge uzm all meine Rechner auf Eht100 umzustellen und mit allen in Netz zu gehen hab ich arge Netzprobleme. DL Raten von weniger als 1kb! Why? Wenn ich oben einen Rechner dranhänge geht alles super.
All meine Netzwerkkomponenten sind Marke NIC´s alle 3com umd Switch und Router SMC.

Das mekwürdige an der ganzen Geschichte ist, das der UpLinkport an meinem Swith nitgeht. Normalerweise solle doch da meine WAN Verbindung rein oder?

Was kann ich tun?

Daniel


----------



## Psyclic (28. Mai 2002)

nah denke nit


Rechner1<---------->Switchport1
Rechner2<---------->Switchport2
Rechner3<---------->Switchport3
Router<------------>Switchport5
|
|<--<wan>-->DSL Anlage


oder nich ?


----------



## laempisch (28. Mai 2002)

Rechner 1 Routerport1
Uplinkport Switch Routerport 2
Switchport 1 Rechner 2
Switchport 2 Rechner 3
Switchport 3 Rechner 4


----------



## Psyclic (29. Mai 2002)

ahhh jaaa


----------

